# So apparently Buffy is not allowed in the back garden anymore?



## Reverie (Mar 26, 2012)

Today we had a letter saying that someone in our block has complained about Buffy. It said 'Complaint: Dog fouling in a common area.' Now, I thought that the law about dog fouling was that you have to pick it up immediately? If that is the case then the complaint is utter bull because I _always_ pick up. I don't want the garden full of crap any more than anyone else. The letter also says that a communal garden should '*NEVER* be used for toileting/exercising a dog'. So, really? Buffy isn't even allowed to go into our back garden? What's the effing point in having a garden then?

Hating living in a flat. 

SO ANGRY THIS MORNING.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

My landlord said no pooping in the yard and no mad barking. I kind of ignore him, she's gotta poop ffs, but maybe for a while it might be an idea to just go out the front onto the street or something? How often does she need to go a day?


----------



## caitlinwade (Jan 8, 2012)

oh my god, what is the world coming to?! that is pathetic. they are basically saying you cant walk your dog near where you live so you have to hold the dog in your arms until you are away from your garden.. what? rrr:


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

That is not fair at all!   

Is the letter of your landlord have you tryed to call them up and explain that you always pick up!!


----------



## Reverie (Mar 26, 2012)

Phoolf said:


> My landlord said no pooping in the yard and no mad barking. I kind of ignore him, she's gotta poop ffs, but maybe for a while it might be an idea to just go out the front onto the street or something? How often does she need to go a day?


She poops about 2/3 times a day. But I ALWAYS pick up. I have a feeling that this ****hole who complained just saw a dog out there and decided that it was fouling. 

No one complains about the bloody cats fouling out there and trying to get in people's doors, and even eating a dead rabbit on our doorstep the other day.


----------



## Reverie (Mar 26, 2012)

CaliDog said:


> That is not fair at all!
> 
> Is the letter of your landlord have you tryed to call them up and explain that you always pick up!!


The letter is from the housing association that gave us the flat. I think I am going to call them up. It also says 'we have given the complainant the number of the dog warden.' WTF?


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Reverie said:


> She poops about 2/3 times a day. But I ALWAYS pick up. I have a feeling that this ****hole who complained just saw a dog out there and decided that it was fouling.
> 
> No one complains about the bloody cats fouling out there and trying to get in people's doors, and even eating a dead rabbit on our doorstep the other day.


Well perhaps you should then. Do they have cats you can try to get banned from the garden perhaps? Maybe they'll realise how stupid they are.


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

It is annoying, but it depends what your lease says about the use of the communal garden. Sometimes there are restrictions and if there are, the complaint is valid. If not, and you do pick up, I don't think they have a leg to stand on.


----------



## Reverie (Mar 26, 2012)

Helbo said:


> It is annoying, but it depends what your lease says about the use of the communal garden. Sometimes there are restrictions and if there are, the complaint is valid. If not, and you do pick up, I don't think they have a leg to stand on.


I've looked through all the stuff we got when we moved in, it says that dog fouling must be picked up immediately, so that's fine. It says on a sheet of guidelines (not the lease) that 'dogs should be exercised away from the property' but does that really mean no going in the garden at all? This whole situation just feels very unfair.


----------



## Reverie (Mar 26, 2012)

Phoolf said:


> Well perhaps you should then. Do they have cats you can try to get banned from the garden perhaps? Maybe they'll realise how stupid they are.


The problem is I don't know who they belong to, there are two and neither of them wear a collar.


----------



## Diesel the Crazy Dal (Jun 11, 2012)

It clearly states in your lease that dogs are allowed and you pick up so i would personally respond to that. Someone has obviously made a complaint with no backing whatsoever and without picture/video proof i cant imagine they will get far, fact is there are probably cats/foxes etc roaming in the garden anyway.

Some people have nothing better to do than busy body for no good reason


----------



## Reverie (Mar 26, 2012)

The problem is even if I am perfectly within my rights I am now scared to go out there because they said that they gave the dog warden's number to the person who complained to contact 'if the problem persists'. I shouldn't have to feel scared in my own home!


----------



## Diesel the Crazy Dal (Jun 11, 2012)

Im not sure what that means as i dont know what dog wardens are allowed to do, im sorry.

Can you file a counter complaint?


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Reverie said:


> The problem is even if I am perfectly within my rights I am now scared to go out there because they said that they gave the dog warden's number to the person who complained to contact 'if the problem persists'. I shouldn't have to feel scared in my own home!


What's the dog warden going to do? It might have scared you by using those two words but think about it for a minute. Why would a dog warden care that your dog a) defecates like every other dog in the world and b) is sometimes seen playing in a garden. Let them call the dog warden, your landlord obviously doesn't care much about this complaint which is why he's fobbed the moaning **** off with that number where he'll get laughed at.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

The thing is if in the lease it says dogs must be exercised away from the garden then i think it means she shouldn't be out there too much.

As much as i love dogs i do see the point if it is a shared garden and it says that on the lease.

My uncle had a shared garden and didn't really care too much for dogs but couldn't use his garden as the dog was out there so often, to him it felt like the dog owners garden as it was out there throughout the day. To him it was unfair as he liked to enjoy the garden too.


----------



## Reverie (Mar 26, 2012)

emmaviolet said:


> The thing is if in the lease it says dogs must be exercised away from the garden then i think it means she shouldn't be out there too much.
> 
> As much as i love dogs i do see the point if it is a shared garden and it says that on the lease.
> 
> My uncle had a shared garden and didn't really care too much for dogs but couldn't use his garden as the dog was out there so often, to him it felt like the dog owners garden as it was out there throughout the day. To him it was unfair as he liked to enjoy the garden too.


It isn't in the lease it's on a sheet of paper that says 'Guidelines for responsible dog ownership' 

I understand your uncles predicament but it really isn't like that here, we are never out there for more than 5 minutes at a time if that and we always avoid it if there is anyone else out there as I don't feel it's fair on them either. I feel like I've been very responsible and that this is a total slap in the face. Will be phoning my landlord today I think.


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

At the end of the day it's a shared garden and you must be considerate of other people who may want to use it. If the guidelines are from the people who own the property, that is basically them asking you (and others) politely to not monopolise the garden with a dog.

If it were me, I'd only use the garden for toilet trips. I'd take my dog out on a lead so there were no complaints. Then to 'exercise' my dog, I'd take them on a couple of walks a day. This way I'd be protecting myself from nosy neighbours!

Just in the same way you probably wouldn't be happy if there were teenage boys out there taking up the whole garden playing football all day, people aren't happy about seeing your dog out there so much. 

Give and take.

After all - it's not your land. Your property sits on the land and you have right of way etc over it. But it's not yours and you're not entitled to use it as you see fit, but as the owner sees fit.


----------



## Reverie (Mar 26, 2012)

Helbo said:


> At the end of the day it's a SHARED garden and you must be considerate of other people who may want to use it. If the guidelines are from the people who own the property, that is basically them asking you (and others) politely to not monopolise the garden with a dog.
> 
> If it were me, I'd only use the garden for toilet trips. I'd take my dog out on a lead so there were no complaints. Then to 'exercise' my dog, I'd take them on a couple of walks a day.
> 
> ...


Didn't you read my previous post? I do only use it for toilet trips, 5 minutes max! I do exercise her by taking her on walks but she's only 4 months old she can't take that much exercise, especially with how hot it's been recently.

Guess I'll just have to take it on the chin.


----------



## Reverie (Mar 26, 2012)

Reverie said:


> Didn't you read my previous post? I do only use it for toilet trips, 5 minutes max! I do exercise her by taking her on walks but she's only 4 months old she can't take that much exercise, especially with how hot it's been recently.
> 
> Guess I'll just have to take it on the chin.


EDIT: She is also on lead whenever she is out there.


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

I did read the post. I'm not attacking you - I was just saying how I'd protect myself from the nosy neighbours.


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

And also making the point that if the landlord takes their side, rightly or wrongly, theres not a lot you can do about it as it's not your land.


----------



## Reverie (Mar 26, 2012)

Helbo said:


> I did read the post. I'm not attacking you - I was just saying how I'd protect myself from the nosy neighbours.


Alrighty, sorry.  Feeling very defensive today. 

Wouldn't it just be so much easier if everyone loved dogs?


----------



## lolhall (Jul 29, 2012)

Do you have your own entrance to the flat? I do know that where I live if you use a comunal entrance to the flat you have to have written permision to own a dog from the council as my niece lives in one and was told she couldn't have dogs as the elderly nieghbours didn't want them disturbing them 
But as you say its ok to have lots of cats running round the place fouling everywere even in the halls!


----------



## Reverie (Mar 26, 2012)

lolhall said:


> Do you have your own entrance to the flat? I do know that where I live if you use a comunal entrance to the flat you have to have written permision to own a dog from the council as my niece lives in one and was told she couldn't have dogs as the elderly nieghbours didn't want them disturbing them
> But as you say its ok to have lots of cats running round the place fouling everywere even in the halls!


It's a communal entrance but we have written permission to own a dog. 

Can't wait til we get our own house!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Reverie said:


> I've looked through all the stuff we got when we moved in, it says that dog fouling must be picked up immediately, so that's fine. It says on a sheet of guidelines (not the lease) that *'dogs should be exercised away from the property'* but does that really mean no going in the garden at all? This whole situation just feels very unfair.


I used to live in flats with a communal garden and the part that I have bolded meant no dogs in the garden at all - I used to be part of the residents' committee and recall the point being discussed at length as someone's dogs' urine was ruining the grass.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I have to say if its a communal garden i agree with the complaint, for all you pick it up, what if she is loose? then bits would be left on the grass.


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

To be honest if I were you I would just take it on the chin and use it as motivation to save up and buy your own place where you can do as you please. 

Remember as a council tenant you can be evicted for not complying with rules.


----------



## lolhall (Jul 29, 2012)

Reverie said:


> It's a communal entrance but we have written permission to own a dog.
> 
> Can't wait til we get our own house!


My next door nieghbor is an elderly lady and she is awful! Used to complain all the time about rosie barking dog warden even came out about it but I told them I got rosie as she is a guard dog breed and someone tried to burgle me a couple of years ago so she makes me feel safe. Total rubbish like but with councils there is always a loop hole I don't get any letters anymore cos they believe she is a protection dog if only they knew she wouldn't even bite her own fleas not that she has them of course


----------



## Megan345 (Aug 8, 2012)

Reverie said:


> The problem is even if I am perfectly within my rights I am now scared to go out there because they said that they gave the dog warden's number to the person who complained to contact 'if the problem persists'. I shouldn't have to feel scared in my own home!


Don't forget, 'official' letters often try to scare people in case they are doing something wrong. When I was living in student halls, I got a very snotty letter from the TV Licensing people saying they were going to fine me and all sorts unless I bought a TV licence IMMEDIATELY. I didn't even have a TV.

If you have written permission to own a dog and you clean up straight away, I wouldn't worry. There's either a neighbour that you've annoyed somewhere, or someone who doesn't like dogs and has far too much time on their hands!


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

If its a shared garden then personally I wouldnt let my dog toilet there anyway.

How far is it to go to some public / council grass?

I have a very small courtyard garden (not shared) but we dont let Millie toilet in there. Its not hygenic as its all concrete, its where I sit in the sun to drink my wine  and she toilets on her walks. If she needs a pee il pop her lead on and walk over the road (In PJ's alot of the time ) and she pees in the same place on the public grass verge.

Try to think about how you would feel if you had a toddler and shared the garden with a dog owner - Irrespective of whether you pick up or not I dont think many parents would want there child toddling in a confined garden where a dog which isnt even there toilets.

Sorry if its not the answer you were looking for but just the aproach I would use. A communal garden is just that communal and yes you have a right to use it - But I would try to discourage topileting in there - or train your dog to go in one speific spot.

Someone is obviously not happy with your dog using the shared garden as a toilet and felt they couldnt come to you directly. 

Maybe if your going to lie in the sun / spend time in the garden etc take Buffy for a quick 5 minute walk first to toilet then go chill in the garden?


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2012)

You could get the owner/s of the cats identified, by writing to the body corporate, saying there seems to be 2? abandoned, uncollared cats in the building, as they are always trying to come into your flat, and they have nothing to do with you. Ask for permission to have them caught, if no one owns them. Then the owner/s will, one would hope, claim them. and then you have a name/s, if you feel they are the ones making trouble. If they won't tell you the name, tell them you need to get hold of them to get their cat, as it is constantly trying to get into your flat.

Also, ring the dog warden. Tell them you only use the garden so your dog can loo, ON LEAD,and you always pick up the poos. Point out that at night, there are good personal safety reasons to want to use your shared access garden. and again, you always pick up. 

Also, you can tell them that as you always pick up, and that now, you can get poo analysed to prove or disprove it came from a certain dog. write that if you are accused of allowing your dog to defecate and not pick it up, you will demand the evidence of any dog poo in the garden, and get it done, and you will take the accuser to court for costs and damages, because you know it is not your dogs. (Tho that would mean not using your own bins, to make sure they don't get some from your bin, to set you up...) I would be put off by such a stroppy attitude, from stirring more. if I were them. I'd also slyly put that it may be that the complainant is unable to tell a cat poo from your small dogs, as the poo you are always seeing in the communal garden, is cat poo.

Other than that, save hard, for that deposit!!!


----------



## Reverie (Mar 26, 2012)

househens said:


> You could get the owner/s of the cats identified, by writing to the body corporate, saying there seems to be 2? abandoned, uncollared cats in the building, as they are always trying to come into your flat, and they have nothing to do with you. Ask for permission to have them caught, if no one owns them. Then the owner/s will, one would hope, claim them. and then you have a name/s, if you feel they are the ones making trouble. If they won't tell you the name, tell them you need to get hold of them to get their cat, as it is constantly trying to get into your flat.
> 
> Also, ring the dog warden. Tell them you only use the garden so your dog can loo, ON LEAD,and you always pick up the poos. Point out that at night, there are good personal safety reasons to want to use your shared access garden. and again, you always pick up.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your reply, I have just right this minute sent pretty much this exact email to my housing association, we must be thinking alike. I will be avoiding the garden for now, but would rather not be walking the streets in the middle of the night, I mentioned this too as I would like to hear their advice. I also mentioned the cat problem, I wonder if anyone else has complained? Surely it is law for cats to wear collars too?


----------



## Izzysmummy (Oct 12, 2011)

Im wondering if Im remembering rightly but was there an incident with Buffy and a child in the communal garden where a kid said she'd done something she hadnt? Im just wondering if this has triggered some sort of annoyance from the parent and they're complaining for the sake of it?

TBH with a communal garden I wouldnt let her poo there, I would take her somewhere else to go to the toilet so there can be no accusations made. A lot of people with small children would not want them running around and playing where dogs have been to the toilet.


----------



## Reverie (Mar 26, 2012)

Izzysmummy said:


> Im wondering if Im remembering rightly but was there an incident with Buffy and a child in the communal garden where a kid said she'd done something she hadnt? Im just wondering if this has triggered some sort of annoyance from the parent and they're complaining for the sake of it?
> 
> TBH with a communal garden I wouldnt let her poo there, I would take her somewhere else to go to the toilet so there can be no accusations made. A lot of people with small children would not want them running around and playing where dogs have been to the toilet.


Yep, that happened. I was on the way to taking Buffy out (Not in the garden  ) and a little girl screamed at her so her brother told the mum that Buffy had nearly bitten her.

We did take her up to the field up the road from us but since Buffy had an allergic reaction to harvest mites up there we haven't been back. 

It's so hard with a pup that's still being toilet trained!


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

I can see why you feel as you do, but to be fair if I had a shared garden and someone let there dog toilet in it, even if they picked it up, I wouldn't like it either. So much dog excrement gets left on pavements round here and I wonder what people are feeding their damn dogs, then I worry about if they vaccinate their dogs etc etc and I wouldn't want my dog going somewhere someone else's dog had been blah blah, let alone if I had kiddies or something too. You have no idea how responsible a dog owner someone is.

My ex's parents had a garden that was all gravelly and decorative so they used to always take their dogs down the road to a verge to toilet if they didn't do it all on walks. I know a fair few people that have to go out with their dogs so they can go toilet.


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

I dont really know the rules for communal gardens but if I had to share one with others I wouldnt like a dog toileting in it at all.
If there are kids they might be playing in the dogs mess...even if you pick up poops you can't do anything about her pee'ing.

I may be the minority but I think whoever has complained about Buffy toileting in the shared garden is well within their rights


----------



## Izzysmummy (Oct 12, 2011)

Reverie said:


> Thank you for your reply, I have just right this minute sent pretty much this exact email to my housing association, we must be thinking alike. I will be avoiding the garden for now, but would rather not be walking the streets in the middle of the night, I mentioned this too as I would like to hear their advice. I also mentioned the cat problem, I wonder if anyone else has complained? Surely it is law for cats to wear collars too?


Im not sure about the law for cats but I know my friend does not have collars on her cats as they climb trees and go hunting among bushes etc so if they were wearing a collar there is a huge risk of them getting caught somewhere or even strangling themselves with it on, same reason as why a lot of people dont like leaving their dog unsupervised with a collar on.

It does annoy me about cats pooping everywhere though, dog owners have to pick up after their dog but cat owners and horse riders dont!! We have a cat that regularly poops in our garden, Izzy always makes a beeline for it so I know its there and pick it up but its very annoying !!


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

I wouldn't get too argumentative with your landlord if I were you.

Many flats and houses have shared gardens/entrances, and it'll say in your lease that you don't own that land even if you own the flat. So it's not your right to use the land as you see fit, even if you have written permission to have a dog in your flat, and therefore the dog will have to use the land to enter/exit the property.

As for the cats - I wouldn't cause any more complaints. Two wrongs don't make a right and it'll only cause your neighbours to keep complaining about it. Besides, I think the law for cats and dogs is different. Dogs are considered domestic animals and I don't think cats are in exactly the same category.

All you have to do is politely say to the landlord that you take your dog out there on a lead for short toilet trips, and you always pick up. He knew you owned a dog, gave permission, and you thought you were following the guidelines by not exercising your dog out there and keeping puppy on a lead. *The more reasonable, calm and responsible you sound, the more nutty your neighbours will sound*.

If this isn't acceptable to him, theres not a lot you can do except look for somewhere pet friendly with a private garden.


----------



## Reverie (Mar 26, 2012)

GoldenShadow said:


> I can see why you feel as you do, but to be fair if I had a shared garden and someone let there dog toilet in it, even if they picked it up, I wouldn't like it either. So much dog excrement gets left on pavements round here and I wonder what people are feeding their damn dogs, then I worry about if they vaccinate their dogs etc etc and I wouldn't want my dog going somewhere someone else's dog had been blah blah, let alone if I had kiddies or something too. You have no idea how responsible a dog owner someone is.
> 
> My ex's parents had a garden that was all gravelly and decorative so they used to always take their dogs down the road to a verge to toilet if they didn't do it all on walks. I know a fair few people that have to go out with their dogs so they can go toilet.


I can see their point of view too, it is unfortunate that a clash has occurred. It is difficult adjusting to not having a private garden and Buffy's toilet training has been iffy lately. We are obviously not in a dog friendly block, as I have/friends have lived where there were dogs in communal gardens and no one gave a toss.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

GoldenShadow said:


> My ex's parents had a garden that was all gravelly and decorative so they used to always take their dogs down the road to a verge to toilet if they didn't do it all on walks. I know a fair few people that have to go out with their dogs so they can go toilet.


Coming from someone who also does this - It really isnt a hassle after a few days. The dog quickly gets into a routine and it doesnt take long to teach the difference between go 'pee pees' and go 'walkies' . When I was first getting Millie used to it we used a slip lead for toilet breaks and she succesfully gather that slip lead = 2 min wlak over road and never ever say the 'W' word lol.


----------



## Reverie (Mar 26, 2012)

Helbo said:


> I wouldn't get too argumentative with your landlord if I were you.
> 
> Many flats and houses have shared gardens/entrances, and it'll say in your lease that you don't own that land even if you own the flat. So it's not your right to use the land as you see fit, even if you have written permission to have a dog in your flat, and therefore the dog will have to use the land to enter/exit the property.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your advice.  I am an English graduate so know how to send a carefully worded email.  I will give up use of the garden without a fight, that's not what I'm interested in, I mostly just wanted to get my point across that I was being as responsible as I could be and wasn't aware that I was doing anything wrong. I'm sure the woman who deals with complaints gets a LOT about dogs and a lot of them are probably genuine, I mostly wanted her to know I'm not one of the divs.


----------



## Reverie (Mar 26, 2012)

Milliepoochie said:


> Coming from someone who also does this - It really isnt a hassle after a few days. The dog quickly gets into a routine and it doesnt take long to teach the difference between go 'pee pees' and go 'walkies' . When I was first getting Millie used to it we used a slip lead for toilet breaks and she succesfully gather that slip lead = 2 min wlak over road and never ever say the 'W' word lol.


A slip lead sounds like a good idea.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Reverie said:


> I can see their point of view too, it is unfortunate that a clash has occurred. It is difficult adjusting to not having a private garden and Buffy's toilet training has been iffy lately. We are obviously not in a dog friendly block, as I have/friends have lived where there were dogs in communal gardens and no one gave a toss.


This is why I hope I never have to rent and/or live in a flat! Even if its OK at one point you can have new neighbours move in who can cause trouble at any point


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Reverie said:


> A slip lead sounds like a good idea.


I would only use a slip lead if your dog doesnt pull though  If not just use 1 collar / lead when ever your nip out and refrain from using that lead / colalr for regular 'proper' walks. Sounds silly but I swear it helped Millie realise that it isnt a walk.

Then walk to the same spot where you want her to toilet and when she toilets say a command if you wnat to add one (We never bothered- Cant bring myself to say go pee pee when im out in public! )

Just go out for 5-10 mins max. If dog doesnt toilet then come straght back in. They soon get the gist. (Even now I sometimes walk up / down twice and she wont go - It used to bother me but hey if she was that desperate she would of gone)

I can now walk Millie to the grass verge (10m from my front door) and she will toilet if needed.

I promise it doesnt have to be stressful not having a garden you can access for toileting and theres prol actually alot of people who have dogs and dont let them toilet int heir gardens anyway


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2012)

I just find it so unfair that she can't use a small , same spot every time, place to poo and pick up in what is a SHARE garden, when there are residents' and local cats pooing everywhere, much more likely to be eating mice etc., and getting worms from eating them, There is no such thing as a pristine poo free garden. Even if you have no pets, you still have bird, lizard, snake poo. In Brit, hedgehog, and fox poo, perhaps? There is tetanus almost everywhere, golden staph... Most city people have no idea, unless medically trained. just how much bacteria we swim in, drink, and absorb in cuts and inhale, when gardening. Much of the time, it actually gives us beneficial antibodies. What happens if she is knocked over or assaulted, having to cross the road and find a place, in the dark? It IS a share garden, and one of those shares belongs to her.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

This is why I never let my dogs in the communal garden behind my house. 

When I was housetraining Milly about 15 months ago, I used a grassy verge on the corner of the street (so not in anyone's garden at all) and a woman came out of her house across the road and complained to me about my dog using that grassy corner as a toilet because apparently, her kids played there (and of course, mine was the ONLY dog to go anywhere near that corner ), even though she acknowledged that I picked up after her and even though Milly was always on a lead. To this day I've never seen any kids playing there at all but . . . meh. :Yawn:

My point is, if she can complain about something like that, I'd hate for my neighbours to complain about my dogs using the communal garden AND have any leg to stand on when it's just as easy for me to slip a lead on and take them on a 10 minute toilet break round the block. 

Sorry you've found yourself with this complaint but I would just stop using the communal garden for toilet breaks so if they complain again, you can just go rrr: :dita:


----------



## SpringerLex (Jul 24, 2012)

From now on I would extra vigilant when taking Buffy out. This may sound a bit extreme but write down where you took her, where she did her wee wee and poopy. Note the date and time. So that if it comes back with people saying she is still doing this then you can say well actually here you go. I have this noted down. Might also be worth while using a small video camera and record taking her on walks. I know this sounds crazy but honestly it will help in the long run. 

My downstairs neighbours who hate me said that my dogs were barking at two in the morning. But it wasn't my dogs, it was the sister of two of my dogs who lives next door, the owners were having a party. Luckily, since these neighbours have been acting this way I have been writing everything down. I've had an unbelievable amount of hassle, been called names, watched when I am in my garden training the dogs. All sorts. But keeping a record of it means if anyone comes to my door I can produce that and they will see that I have been keeping a note.


----------



## leannelatty (Aug 14, 2009)

It seems that you are very unlucky to have nasty neighbours. I am also in a HA property and before i moved to the country (still HA) i has to use the shared garden. I always picked up after my dog but used to take him to a little corner of the garden to poop well away from the main area but he used to pee ont he grass right outside the door as the area was...less than desirable and i didnt feel safe walking elsewhere with him at night.


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

Cats don't legally have to wear collars, and for a lot of cats no matter how much you try they come back 1 hour later minus a collar and expensive tag.

You don't even have to report it if you run over a cat.

Tbh I found it pretty annoying when I moved to a flat (owned by my family so no lease rules), I picked up everything and was told by my neighbour it was okay to use the garden as she uses it for her 2 dogs. Well suddenly the neighbour stopped picking all hers up, horrible Wagg brick coloured poos. I got the blame because I was new.


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

Reverie said:


> Surely it is law for cats to wear collars too?


There is no legal requirement for a cat to wear a collar

*Linky* (third bullet point down, only reference I can find)

and a lot of cat owners don't like them because even with elasticated ones they can get caught and harm the cat.

A previous cat of mine came home without his elasticated collar so no idea what happened but imagined all sorts and I've not used one since.

A friend's cat has always worn a collar (not sure if it's a flea collar or an ordinary one) and is totally bald underneath it.


----------



## Reverie (Mar 26, 2012)

DirtyGertie said:


> There is no legal requirement for a cat to wear a collar
> 
> *Linky* (third bullet point down, only reference I can find)
> 
> ...


Most cat collars have a snap release for safety reasons. I'm not going to get into the cat issue because I'm firmly an indoor cat person.  I love cats, I used to have one, he was an indoor cat though, a beautiful ragdoll.


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

Reverie said:


> Most cat collars have a snap release for safety reasons. I'm not going to get into the cat issue because I'm firmly an indoor cat person.  I love cats, I used to have one, he was an indoor cat though, a beautiful ragdoll.


Oooh, ragdoll :001_wub:, I always lusted after a ragdoll but never got one, always moggies (who were all lovely).

I haven't looked at cat collars for years, the last one I bought was the old style metal buckle with pin that goes through a hole type, they probably don't even make them like that now (that probably ages me!).


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Reverie said:


> Thank you for your reply, I have just right this minute sent pretty much this exact email to my housing association, we must be thinking alike. I will be avoiding the garden for now, but would rather not be walking the streets in the middle of the night, I mentioned this too as I would like to hear their advice. I also mentioned the cat problem, I wonder if anyone else has complained? Surely it is law for cats to wear collars too?


I dont think where you walk your dog (apart from the garden) will be of any interest to them. and there are no laws for cat keeping. No way of keeping them out of gardens, the owners have no legal responsibility at all to control a cat.

I am another that would not like a dog to be in a communal garden. I actually never used to allow my dogs to toilet in my garden, they got a walk several times a day - so it is not impossible.

My sister has a guide dog, she recently moved to a flat and was very pleased that the flat she has bought (not rented) is near the entrance with an expanse of grass outside so she can pop the dog out last thing at night and first thing in the morning for a pee. Nope, there has been a complaint about it so guide dogs are going to build a pen off the grass that she can put the dog in.


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

I havent read all of the pages so sorry if this has been suggested...But is it possible that there has been fox poo on the garden and a neighbour has mistaken it for dog poo and assumed you arent picking up?


----------



## speug (Nov 1, 2011)

I used to live in a flat but I never even considered allowing my dog at the time to toilet in the garden - there were loads of kids around who played out the back and it wouldn't be nice to have a dog peeing there. My neighbour along the landing used to just let her dog pee and poo everywhere and it was horrible - even when/if she picked up the poo the place still stank.
Even if it was allowed I still wouldn't let my dog toilet in a communal area - it's just not fair on anyone else.


----------



## MeganRose (Apr 13, 2008)

I've not read the replies yet, but I can understand the complaint as bits of poo can still be left behind, and if it's a communal garden, people might not want to lounge around in garden that might have bits of poo on it.
Buuut, I can fully understand how annoyed you'd be! I'd probably be the same. Gardens are by no means clean places, and poo CAN be picked up with pretty much no traces left behind!

I suppose, do people use the garden a lot? If no one uses it for lounging around or anything, I really see no reason why a dog can't use it - especially if it's picked up!! 
But if people use it regularly, sunbathe, bbq whatever, then I can maybe understand compalints.

Edit;


Reverie said:


> I've looked through all the stuff we got when we moved in, it says that dog fouling must be picked up immediately, so that's fine. It says on a sheet of guidelines (not the lease) that 'dogs should be exercised away from the property' but does that really mean no going in the garden at all? This whole situation just feels very unfair.


So you're perfectly in line with the rules? If you're picking up then it seems you're not doing anything you're not supposed to!


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

MeganRose said:


> So you're perfectly in line with the rules? If you're picking up then it seems you're not doing anything you're not supposed to!


From the 'rules' stating to pick up if your dog fouls, i would think that means should your dog happen to go, then pick it up.

However the 'guidelines' seem to try to discourage exercise and fouling on the communal garden and state it isn't for exercise, so i would take it to mean toileting too.

I can see where they are coming from, I have dogs but do not enjoy this side of owning one, he never goes in the garden and thats a good thing as i sit on the grass, however if a dog goes in a communal garden about three times per day then i suppose over time it may not sit well with non dog lovers.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

I don't class 'exercise' as a pop out for a wee/poo, I class that as a good proper walk.


----------

